# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Հետապնդողը / The Chaser

## Ռուֆուս

*
Հետապնդողը / The Chaser* 


_Հվ. Կորեա, 2008_
*Ռեժիսյոր*՝ Նա Հոնգ-ջին
*Դերերում*՝ Կիմ Յուն-Սեոկ, Հա Ջեոնգ-Վու
*Ժանրը*՝ դետեկտիվ, էքշն, դրամա
*IMDB-ի միջին գնահատականը*՝ 7.9/10
*RottenTomatoes-ի գնահատականը՝* 81%

Ինձ միշտ զարմացրել է, որտեղի՞ց կորեացիներին այսքան դաժանություն...  :Sad:  Ֆիլմը նկարահանված է իրական սերիական մարդասպան Յու Յունգ-Չուլի կյանքի հիման վրա, ով 2003-2004թթ Սեուլում 20 հոգու է սպանել:

Ֆիլմի հերոս Ջունգ-Հոն նախկին ոստիկան է, ով հիմա կավատությամբ է զբաղվում: Իր երկու մարմնավաճառների անհետացումից հետո Ջունգ-Հոն սկսում է ավելի ուշադիր հետևել իր աղջիկներին: Շուտով անհետանում է երրորդ մարմնավաճառը ու Ջունգ-Հոն պարզում է, որ երեք աղջիկների վերջին հաճախորդը նույն մարդն է... Իսկ սրանից հետո սկսվում է հետապնդում գիշերային Սեուլի փողոցներում, նոր սպանություններ ու ահասարսուռ բացահայտումներ:

Վերջում զգուշացնեմ, եթե թույլ նյարդեր ունեք, ավելի լավ է Twilight-ը դիտեք  :Smile:  Բայց ֆիլմը հզոր էր...

----------

